# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Resort in Chaing Mai

## burny63

Wer kennt ein gutes Resort oder Hotel in Chiang Mai?
Es muss kinderfreundlich sein, einen Pool und Wi-Fi haben.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Leider nein, bin bisher noch nie nach Chiang Mai gekommen...

----------


## Robert

Aus dem Thai Ticker, waren aber auch als Auswanderer im TV, kenn sonst auch nix anderes...

Fragen kostet nix, evtl stellen Sie euch ja auch noch ein Kinderbett in den Bungalow

Baan - Chai - Tung Resort
208 Moo 4, T.Choengdoi, A. Doisaket, Chiang Mai
kleines, neues Resort am Rande der Stadt Chiang Mai in ruhiger, ursprünglicher und natürlicher Umgebung. Ideal zum Entspannen mit vielfältigen Möglichkeiten von sportlichen Aktivitäten, Ausflügen sowie kulturelle Sehenswürdigkeiten in der Stadt Chiang Mai und in der näheren Umgebung.
Für unsere Gäste steht ein 13,0 * 6,5 Meter großer Swimmingpool mit Whirlpool zur Verfügung.
Alle Zimmer sind mit Klimaanlage, Minibar, TV/DVD, Kaffemaschine ausgestattet und luxuriös im Thai/Lanna - Stil eingerichtet. Jeder Bungalow hat neben einer Terrasse einen eigenen Garten mit tropischen Pflanzen und Sitzgruppe.
In unserer Lobby können Sie nicht nur ausgiebig frühstücken, sondern auch den Tag am Pool genießen. Auf Wunsch bereiten wir Ihnen leckere thailändische Spezialitäten zu, oder organisieren einen Grillabend (natürlich auch mit Deutscher Küche).
Unsere Gäste haben die Möglichkeit im See zu angeln,Tischtennis ist vorhanden,Fahrräder oder Mopeds können ausgeliehen werden. Auf Wunsch organisieren wir gerne Ausflüge in die Berge, zu Tempeln, zum Nachtmarkt in ChiangMai,zu Nationalparks usw.
WLAN - Internetzugang vorhanden und kann von unseren Gaesten kostenlos genutzt werden.
Mobil 089 0580496
[mail=:2jxceq4h]info@baan-chai-thung.com[/mail:2jxceq4h]
[mail=:2jxceq4h]juergen.fueller@web.de[/mail:2jxceq4h]
http://www.baan-chai-thung.com

----------

